# Virtual patient paramedic software



## MichiganMedic10 (Sep 27, 2011)

New paramedic student here needing some advice from the EMS community. Started paramedic class at the beginning of September. The texts we are using is the Paramedic Practice Today: Above and Beyond, and we are also utilizing the evolve ( Elsevier) online component. I stumbled upon *Virtual Patient Encounters for Paramedics* by the same company. I noticed it is to be published in October 2011 with the 2010 ECC guidelines.

This leads me to the 60 dollar question. Have any of you had any experience with this ( any previous versions) or any other virtual patient software? If not, then what are your recommendations? Is this or any other software worth the price?

It's not required for school, I just wanted to seek knowledge from the professionals and educators on this site.


----------



## fast65 (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember having something similar when I went through basic, it helped a little bit, but I really got a lot more out of my actual patient encounters in the hospital. I mean, I imagine it might be more beneficial at the paramedic level, but that really all depends on how well the software is put together. I would ask your instructor what their view on it is and see what they say, they might even have a copy you can test out first.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 27, 2011)

We use the Virtual Patient software and its somewhat interesting.  You basically run a call from start to finish.  Each scenario contains a video with people acting out the scene, and then you get the chance to assess and treat the patient.

You are taken to a screen that has every option you can imagine for treatment options and your patients condition will change based on your treatment.  Its kinda fun.

My only complaint is that when you are done with each scenario, it doesnt give you any feedback as to what you could have done differently/correctly.


----------



## MichiganMedic10 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Thank you*

Thanks for your input. I know with so many ems students and educators alike, I was sure to gather some great feedback. Thanks again.


----------



## Markhk (Oct 3, 2011)

I was pretty disappointed by VPE. To me, it was basically a "point and click" game that didn't give you any feedback. There is no point to have the program unless you debrief the scenario with an instructor afterwards or in the class. (Not sure if all programs have the time for this...) 

Instead, there are alternative programs that are far superior, such as Laerdal's Microsim (unfortunately not updated to the latest AHA guidelines) 

http://www.laerdal.com/us/docid/12984879/MicroSim-Prehospital

MadSci also has a fairly good range of products, although they are generally targeted to MDs.

http://madsci.com/products.html


----------



## foxfire (Oct 3, 2011)

I used the program while going through my class and it was ok. like mark said the feedback was not that great. i personally like to know what the pt had and if i handled everything as i should have.  I would not shell out money for it though.


----------

